
Show HN: Egonotifier – be warned when your GitHub repositories gain popularity - robinhood
https://github.com/djaiss/egonotifier
======
robinhood
Hey HN! As a maintainer of a repository with a decent amount of stars [1],
there are some important moments I want to celebrate: \- When my repository
reaches 1000 stars, for example \- When it reaches 500 forks. Stuff like that.
Achievements that I can share with the community on Twitter, for instance. But
I keep forgetting to check the number of stars and forks of my own
repositories.

Open source developers don't have many ways to be recognized for their work.
One of these marks of recognition is the number of stars of their
repositories. It’s a vanity metric, yes, definitely – but it’s somehow
important to represent if this hard work has an impact or not.

This is why I’ve built a simple system to monitor repositories on GitHub and
warn me by email when my repositories reach certain milestones [2]. After a
few weeks of dog fooding my own system, I think it’s ready for public use.
It’s free, there is no tracking whatsoever and I just hope other GitHub users
will find it useful.

Oh, and it’s open source and released as MIT.

[1]: [https://github.com/monicahq/monica](https://github.com/monicahq/monica)
[2]:
[https://github.com/djaiss/egonotifier/blob/master/app/Helper...](https://github.com/djaiss/egonotifier/blob/master/app/Helpers/LevelHelper.php)

